# Ultimate trail horse?



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

The horse should move off your leg. Stand for long periods of time tied. Know how to Whoa. Walk threw under brush. Cross water and mud. Pack anything on its back.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I could go on all day!


* A great trail horse is consistant in its paces. You should be able to put this horse on a lose rein and it will continue to go forward at your desired speed, stopping nor slowing down and certainly not speeding up. The horse should cruise control at the walk, trot, and canter. Your horse should not change its speed for anything, including heading back to the barn or other horses trotting in front. _Strictly_ no jigging. No constant kicking. Cruise control. :wink:

* Three solid, enjoyable gaits. A medium walk, medium trot, and relaxed, easy canter. 

* Neck reining. I mean _real_ neck reining, where you can stop, turn, and shift gears without using more than one hand.

* Independent. No buddy sourness. A good trail horse is focused on its job.

* Stand for mounting, on and off sides. 

* Ground tie.

* Stand tied to anything: trees, trailers, posts, fences, cross ties, any kind of ties in those scary horse camps, etc. 

* Not be afraid of water in any form. Muddy puddles, small, narrow streams, wide shallow creek crossings, deep dark rivers. You'd be surprised how some horses cross some types of water and are bad about others. My horse use to be able to cross wide streams and rivers, but would jump narrow creeks.

* Climb steep, rocky hills without scrambling. Climb hills quietly without breaking into a trot. Horses LOVE rushing up hills.

* Same with down hills. Horses like trotting at the end of long downhills. It's annoying and sometimes dangerous.

* Leg yield. When you're on the trail and avoiding holes, being able to yield your horse in both directions is nice. The horse shouldn't trot off when asked to leg yield. 

* BACK. Backing is important for safety! Horses should be able to back into and out of tight spaces, back through turns, back around trees. If you're on the end of a trail and can't turn around, sometimes you have to back out. Sometimes you have to back out a long way too, so no fighting the back up command. Head down, submissive, and soft in the mouth.

*Sidepass. Sidepassing is the hardest thing in the world for me, but if you're going to do CTRs, they're going to ask. I've also found uses for it in real life, but not as much as backing.

* STAND. Whoa means whoa! Stand means no more motion in any direction. Just standing still is one of the best things a horse can learn. 

* Load into a trailer. Never bring a horse that takes a struggle to load to a CTR . For safety reasons, a horse should get into a trailer right when you ask -- no two or three or 10 minute struggle required. If your horse is hurt at a CTR and the "horse ambulance" arrives, your horse should get on. If something happens and you have to get your horse into a trailer quickly, he better get in there QUICKLY. When you're ready to go home after a long day competing, your horse better get in that trailer. One poor lady got struck at a CTR for two days because her horse wouldn't load. 

* Drink and eat on the trail. Your horse shoud drink water from the saddest looking mud puddle and eat whatever grass offered. He should eat only with permission. I taught my horse it was okay to eat when I push down on her poll. 

If I think of any more, I'd add them. :wink: A good trail horse is tough to train.


----------



## Indigosblue (May 9, 2011)

a trail horse must be confident and have full trust in the rider. The horse should think before reacting, yes. A bolter or spooky horse is not going to cut it as a trail horse (unless you train the heck out of it, then maybe) The horse should be naturally curious. It is always good if the horse gets along with others. Being able to ride in the front, middle, back or alone is what makes a REALLY good trail horse. Being able to pony or be ponied is also a great asset. If your horse or another is having problems, ponying can help sometimes. Having horses near to the butt or being near to another horses butt and accepting it is also a good skill. You never know when the other horse might spook into you, and you son't want your horse to start a fight. Horses that don't race are also good. Going on trail with a racer is not that much fun, and can annoy your horse too.

as for skills, anything goes. You can't train for everything, but you should do the usual: mud, water, sand, rivers, rocks, bridges, steep slopes (important), lakes, log piles, and all the people stuff too: umbrellas, strollers, bikes, motorcycles, cars, farm machinery, honking, loud noises. Also animals; dogs, cows (bison, lol), deer, llamas (alpacas), birds (turkeys, chickens, etc.). Especially practice dogs coming up to the horse, following it, running under it etc. Standing still around dogs is important if they want to chase you (and your horse wants to run). 

You can't train for everything, but you can try, lol =P I once met a couple walking a sheep that was wearing a bright red coat on a trail in the middle of the wilderness... my horse was not a fan, but how can you expect stuff like that? The most important thing is that your horse trusts you.

hope this helps =)


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't know that I could add anything to those wonderful descriptions! I am working on Biscuit becoming the ultimate trail horse and I think I am going to print that out and check it off as I work with him.


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

Adding on to what everyone else has said, a trail horse (any horse, really) MUST MOVE OFF YOUR LEG. One of the hardest things I'm working out with my older mare is NO BALKING. She's a fantastic little trail horse, but has been a kid's horse for years and has picked up some habits. When she gets really scared, she'll balk, and when she doesn't want to go somewhere, she'll take iddy biddy baby steps, and when she gets stubborn, no amount of leg is going to make her go anywhere. Split reins and the over-under slap has been my friend in working her. 

Horses who will ride out quietly both alone and with a group, at the front, back, or middle of the pack. Horses who will go wherever you point their head, no complaints, at whatever speed you choose.

On the trail, my list of pet peeves is:
-Herd/home bound: screaming, balking, trying to turn, all that good stuff
-Calling
-Jigging
-Balking
-Horses who will fight you and are anything but submissive and compliant
-A horse who won't stand
-Kicking
-Trying to run home
I can't think of any more right now, but basically, a decent trail horse doesn't do any of the above.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Prepare for loud noises. Horse should be okay riding bareback and in just a halter (in case of worst case scenario tack breaking!). Being able to drag noisy, odd shaped, or heavy objects. Opening and closing mailboxes. Opening and closing gates while mounted. Awkward and "scary" jumps. Tight or claustrophobic passages.

Lol basically imagine anything that could ever happen (even in your wildest imagination) and prepare for that!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

It should be confident riding by itself. It should leave the barn willingly and walk coming home. It should handle new situations well. 

And one really good quality- it should listen to it's rider and ignore the other horses (if there are any). I've had several good trail horses, but the Mustang I own now I would call AWESOME because he totally listens to me and doesn't care where the other horses are, or what they are doing, or even if they are there at all!

It sounds simple enough, but a lot of horses have trouble with it. I swear other horses can gallop past us or completely leave us and he doesn't even care. There have been times I have split up with friends and then wanted to join them again, and I'm like "John, help me out here, where are they?" and he doesn't even care if they are with us or which way they went. But that is SUCH a nice thing. A whole lot of horses go batty when they are separated. 

So more than what obstacles they can do, etc, I want an independent horse that listens to it's rider above everything else, and does what I want it to do, whether we are riding alone or in a group.

Also, extra credit if the horse is sound barefoot and has good bone substance and large feet. :lol:


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

OK, so what we really need to work on is standing, side passing, backing, and cruise control. She gets fast at the canter. 

Any suggestions as far as excersizes to help with these? 

How do I make her soft and supple while backing? She tends to raise her head instead of lower it. I have been releasing pressure when she drops her head, but then she stops backing. How do I fix this?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

The ultimate trail horse is a horse that you can drop the reins on and know the horse will negotiate his own path. A trail horse should use his own mind to consider where to go and how to handle obstacles. He should also be very willing, obediant, and CONSISTENT. He should know a boulder is a boulder today, yesterday, and the next day, and not spook at it after walking past it for a year with no problems. And, he should be fine to go out alone and not try to charge home for his buddies.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

They should be ridden enough so that they have seen it all. I was once on a trail in the middle of nowhere. I heard a strange sound that got louder and louder. My horse snorted but continued on. There was a man marching up the trail playing bagpipes. It spooked me pretty bad, but the horse did ok.


----------



## Freda (Jun 26, 2011)

I have a great trail horse, it takes a lot of work. I agree with a lot of your other respondents. One thing my horse will do is stand ground tied all day if asked to. I did see one thing omitted, I ride in a lot of snow, there's no way to see whats under it. A lot of times we are belly deep, my horse trusts me enough that he will plow right through it. Get that horse trusting you with his life, and he will take good care of you.Also distance train him, do it a little further jog each day. They say that Jesse James got away so many times because he taught his horse how to outdistance law enforcement at a steady jog. Good luck to you.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Well we don't get much snow round here. If anything we'll get a couple inches that doesnt stick.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Freda (Jun 26, 2011)

LOL, I guess you don't way down there. I used to ride trail in GA, worried about the heat and snakes. I ride rough mountainess trail in Alaska now days and let me tell you , it's a whole nother ball game. Sometimes you look down and there is no bottom. Always wanted to ride in TX, but never got a chance to. Good luck to you, just remember be consistent in your training. Oh , don't know if it means anything to you, but my best trail horse is a QH x Percheron, great bone and mind.


----------



## bellebarrelracer77 (Jun 22, 2011)

The best trail horse trusts its rider completely


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

bellebarrelracer77 said:


> The best trail horse trusts its rider completely


I think the best trail horse should know when to trust it's rider, but also know when not to. There are times that I want the horse to tell me if it's not a safe and wise decision. Or that I'm going the wrong direction home. I would rather them not step off a cliff just because I had a lapse in judgment. 

I think that's why mules are supposed to be good trail horses, because they have a sense of self preservation. Then again, nearly every mule I have ever met has been jumpy and spooky, so maybe that's just what mule people want you to think. :lol:


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I like a horse that doesn't get lost.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

trailhorserider said:


> I think the best trail horse should know when to trust it's rider, but also know when not to. There are times that I want the horse to tell me if it's not a safe and wise decision. Or that I'm going the wrong direction home. I would rather them not step off a cliff just because I had a lapse in judgment.


I agree. I do lot of off the trail, trail blazing riding and our 17 year old lead mare has kept me out of a lot of old, rusty, half down barb wire fences that I couldn't see. I know that if she stops, it's time to get off and have a close look. A good trail horse is one that you can always trust to keep you out of trouble.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

A good trail horse will stand quietly with you on its back for hours if need be. I took Biscuit to a team penning practice last night and sat on him for 3 hours. For the most part he stood still but he moved more than I would have liked. It was good practice for him to just be still and chill. I will take him again ( I am not team penning) and he can be my lawn chair til he gets it right!


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

Celeste said:


> They should be ridden enough so that they have seen it all. I was once on a trail in the middle of nowhere. I heard a strange sound that got louder and louder. My horse snorted but continued on. There was a man marching up the trail playing bagpipes. It spooked me pretty bad, but the horse did ok.


:rofl:



PaintHorseMares said:


> I agree. I do lot of off the trail, trail blazing riding and our 17 year old lead mare has kept me out of a lot of old, rusty, half down barb wire fences that I couldn't see. I know that if she stops, it's time to get off and have a close look. A good trail horse is one that you can always trust to keep you out of trouble.


One you can trust to keep you out of trouble while at the same time not taking advantage of it.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

trailhorserider said:


> I think the best trail horse should know when to trust it's rider, but also know when not to. There are times that I want the horse to tell me if it's not a safe and wise decision. Or that I'm going the wrong direction home. I would rather them not step off a cliff just because I had a lapse in judgment.


I third this. When I am going through country that I don't know, I like to have a horse that I can trust to tell me "Hey, that area really doesn't look right to me". I don't always listen, but when a trusted partner mentions it, I do at least look closer and often see something that I didn't notice at first that would have made that route dangerous like a bog, prairie dog town, or rattlesnake. Dobe once told me "No, boss, I really don't want to go that way, something's wrong" and I made him go anyway and it was a huge mistake. He ended up bogged down in a creek bottom.

I love horses that have spirit and personality. Horses that are obedient but not afraid to give you input of their own. 

Other than that, I just like a horse that is obedient and sensible. Since there are so many things that come up on a trail that are unexpected and you are unprepared for, trust and sensibility on both parts are the most important things, IMHO.


----------



## LostTitanic (Jun 16, 2011)

I use my three shires and percheron cross on the trails. They are calm and rarely if ever spook at anything. When something does scare them then they just stop look at it and then continue moving. For me the perfect trail horse is one that listens to you, doesn't spook ( at anything) and doesn't have a very fiery temper. People often laugh when they see that I am riding on the trails with a draft horse but in the end I am often the only one who hasn't been bucked off. My stallion only freaks out over plastic bags. Here is some pictures of my draft. The one I am riding is my stallion Titan, the one standing with the saddle on is my percheron cross Hercules, the one in the arena is my gelding Casper and the shire rubbing against the hay feeder is my mare Bathilda.


----------



## Freda (Jun 26, 2011)

Your drafts are beautiful and I am so glad to see you haven't cropped and roached them. I love my QH X Perch, she is the best on trails and reacts like your do. A bear crossed the road in front of us one day and she just stopped and waited, then we proceeded on our way. I had a horse afraid of plastic bags, cured him in about 2 days very easily. I tied white plastic bags (grocery store type) all along the inside of his paddock fence and left them for a week. The wind blew them, crackeled and popped them, at the end of 2 days he was attacking them , by the end of the week he was totally ignoring them, no problem since.


----------



## JennaMarie (Jul 10, 2011)

Well, I could go on and on forever about what would make a perfect trail horse but I'm just going to list the basics. 

-An even temperament. You can't take a high-strung, spooky horse out on the trails and expect to have a relaxing ride. An ideal trail horse should be "bombproof," mild-mannered, a good listener and willing to do the unexpected. (Like crashing through brush to make your own trail. I've had to do this on my Appy more times than I can count.)

-Experience with things that can be intimidating to horses. They should be able to cross water (everything from a tiny puddle to a huge river), go through mud, over bridges, through corn/brush/etc, and be traffic/bike safe.

-Good manners. They should be okay with standing for long periods of time without fidgeting, not have an attitude if things don't go "their way," get along with the other horses, go & stop when YOU want them to, etc.


I have a 20-year-old App and she is the best horse I've ever ridden. She'll go through anything without a so much as a second thought.


----------



## bbsmfg3 (Aug 12, 2010)

What does your trail horse do when other horses of all sexs, are close, or even bumping into your horse? Safety of others is very important. The ultimate trail horse will stand calm when other horses are near and/or touching your horse.


----------



## Freda (Jun 26, 2011)

If other horses are too close or bumping your horse, shame on their riders, a good mannered rider won't let their horse shove you around. Ask them to let you know you are there and please move over. Not too much to ask of them. I saw a rider get unseated and fall under his horse because of rude riders, don't put up with that. I have wonderful trail horses, well behaved in any situation. I think I misread your statement, but I stand on my principle.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

The guilty party in tailgating isn't always the follower. I've followed people who flat can't/wont maintain a steady gate on their horse so that you can stay a respectful distance back. I can be 10-15 feet behind another rider on flat even ground and walk over the top of that type in only a couple strides, very frustrating for myself and my horse.

I happen to know someone like this, problem is everyone but her husband tries their damndest to not be the one behind her. Toss in she always wants to be behind her husband who always wants to lead the whole shebang and you got a miserable ride on your hands. 

FYI, I avoid riding with them whenever possible but they are friends of my parents and I do like riding with my parents.


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

The best trail horse in my opinion.

1. Great disposition.
2. A horse you can drop the reins and he can lead and follow without much or any instruction.
3. Keeps a good pace.
4. Obviously healthy.
5. Doesn't spook easily.
6. Passive and NOT aggressive!
7. Can go through mud,water, and "hell" itself.
8. Be able to drink and eat while traveling.

Hmm, I think that's it.. but will probably add more later.


----------



## ForgottenBritannic (Jul 12, 2011)

My ultimate tril horse is bomb proof, not hot headed, if you accidently let go of the reins then the horse will keep on the path, good health, does not mind being around horses of opposite sex, can go through anything. For example I once fell off of a horse and the horse, instead of running to the nice grassy field close by, stopped and waited for me to get back in the saddle.


----------



## bbsmfg3 (Aug 12, 2010)

quote: If other horses are too close or bumping your horse, shame on their riders"

If you ride with other horses, your horse is going to be in contact with others sometime, intentional or not. A good trail horse will not object to others being close. Sometimes you have to be close in order to help another rider. There are many circumstances when other horses may need to be in contact with yours, and not be rude at all.

​


----------



## BoxT (Jul 17, 2011)

I am an ACTHA affiliate in AZ. What the other people said on this thread is correct as far as moving all parts of the horse, back, forward, side and lots of leg yields. The better your horse works from your leg the better you will do at the ACTHA events. 

If you are interested in doing the ACTHA rides contact your local affiliate(s) and ask if you can scribe for one of the judges. You will learn quite a bit by just working at one of the rides. You will also see what you don't want to do. Also go to the ACTHA site and check out the obstacles. If you have any specific questions please contact me and I'll be glad to answer them. Good luck.


----------



## Holly17 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Ultimate Trail Horse*

I love this thread! I'd just like to make a few comments, as well as ask for advice/suggestions. I've just gotten back into horses after a 12 year lay-off, and to that end I recently purchased a 9 yr. old, QH gelding who showed for most of his life. While I enjoy the discipline of 'arena riding,' my main love is trail/pleasure riding. "Ty" has had very few experiences outside the show ride, so I've slowly been sacking him out with scary objects i.e. plastic bags, flags, carrying different objects, balloons etc. Plastic bags were the hardest for my horse to accept, but now he doesn't even bat an eye, no matter what I do! Ty is a very sensible horse and we are bonding very quickly.

I've been out 4 times now, twice with a friend, and twice on my own, and he accepts both willingly. Ty is wonderful around other horses, and he will go wherever I point him. He's great on the road (very quiet around where I live) and for a horse who has never been anywhere, I'm constantly amazed at how good he is in the bush and walking through boggy terrain, and small water crossings. Ty does struggle with the deer flies etc., no matter how much spray I put on him, so I find these days I'm on and riding by 8:00 a.m. before the bugs get too bad.

Ty has spooked a few times, at boulders and woodland critters that come darting out, but for the most part, he is very calm and easy going. But when he spooks, he spooks big, and I'm wondering if there's anything I can be doing (other than sacking him out at home) to let him know that this is not acceptable. He tenses up and bolts sideways (not too far) and it's all over before I have to time to figure out what it was that scared him! He doesn't try and leave the county, but along with trusting me completely, I want him to learn that spooking is not okay.

As an aside, I'm wondering how many people wear helmuts? I always wear my cowboy hat, which I realize is no protection, but something tight around my head is always a migraine inducer, so I've always avoided wearing a helmut. I'm a middle-aged woman and I understand that anything can happen when riding horses, and all my friends wear helmuts, no matter what they're doing with their horses.

Thanks!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Here is something else a good trail horse should do - get in ANY type trailer. I have a Brenderup with a ramp and some horses are a little put off by it and need "conditioning" to get in. Poop can happen and if your horses NEEDS to get in someone else's trailer for whatever reason you want him to load quickly and quietly. Ramps seem to be a little odd to some horses! Biscuit will load in just about any trailer now as he does sometimes ride with my cousin in her trailer or the barn manager's trailer.


----------



## Freda (Jun 26, 2011)

I wear a helmet sometimes. It depends on the horse I'm on. I didn't used to wear one, but I am 53 now and finding my balance isn't what it used to be. So, if I'm on a horse that can be jumpy, I wear one, if I'm on my pushbutton guy that never spooks I feel more confident. I would say always be aware of your safety and ere on the side of caution till this guy of yours gets over his trail-itis.


----------

